# Anyone preorder through Rogers?



## Kush (Jul 29, 2010)

I just pre-ordered and my "position" is 2553.

What about you guys?


When should I be expecting my phone to be available?


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

I hope you are not expecting the phone on the 21st. I think the site says before Oct 4th.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

It was unable to complete my transaction at the very last stage, about an hour ago. Site seems to be unable to handle traffic and is now "undergoing maintenance".


----------



## Kush (Jul 29, 2010)

I cancelled my preorder, I'm just going to stand in line at the rogers store.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*in the top 10!*

yes, reserved an iPhone 5 16GB Black at the crack of dawn. was #20 but moved up to #9 when i checked earlier. guess a few folks cancelled their reservations. would be nice to be able to pick it it the day it goes on sale but not holding my breath.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

I ordered at about 6am EST and was about #630 for a 32gb in black, and #230 for a 32gb in white. 

I haven't been able to get back in to see if my number has changed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm 860. 

Rogers.com is not working for me at all right now.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am going to reserve from the Apple store to get an unlocked phone once they come out. It will probably take me a week. Hopefully they can handle the demand better then the 4S release.


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

I've tried about 200 times, literally and can't get past the last step...is it me or Rogers?
Is anybody having same experience??


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

1274 and 375 
black and white

it seems Rogers is slammed today.. even 8 hours later the network is still slow..
I can not even get to the rogers.com LOL


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

My boss successfully ordered one from Rogers this morning. But instead of the web site, he *gasp* called them!


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

hayesk said:


> My boss successfully ordered one from Rogers this morning. But instead of the web site, he *gasp* called them!


Are you sure? I called three times. Pretty sure they are not taking phone orders.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

hayesk said:


> My boss successfully ordered one from Rogers this morning. But instead of the web site, he *gasp* called them!


Hmm... This is funny because I just got off the phone with Rogers and they told me that they weren't taking orders over the phone. I talked to 3 different people there.


----------



## mjager (Oct 8, 2007)

I called in and preordered mine, you can only do that if your a Rogers business account user


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I gave up on the Rogers website (under maintenance) and preordered at Future Shop where I was guaranteed my phone on first day rather than taking a chance on stock at a Rogers dealer.


----------



## monica_69 (Jul 11, 2008)

64gb White iPhone 5, I'm #25


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

Ordered this morning. Roughly #3800 in line.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not in a huge rush for one but when I saw that rogers had a $50 guarantee of delivery I figured I'd take the gamble. Either I get a iPhone within a few weeks or I get $50. Nothing to lose.

I didn't read about the $50 thing until Friday evening so I pre-ordered around 9 PM and ended up at about #2665 on the black 64Gig list. 1 day later I had moved up to 1965 and tonight I've moved up a little more. I may not get my $50.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I ordered last night. #6945 sighhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Thom said:


> I ordered last night. #6945 sighhhhhhhhhhh.....


Which model?


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

Ordered a 64Gb Black on September 14th at 12:55am. 985 in the reservation line. Checked just now and am 251!

:clap:


----------



## mrbillyto (Mar 31, 2011)

I ordered a black 16GB about 930am on Sep 14th and was #2431. Now I have moved up to #1516 and my status is still listed as "open".
I have 11 months left on my I4 contract and now my EUF has dropped to $0 according to the Rogers website and Friday it was $156.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I am number 6127 .. ordered tonight


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

my status has change to "In Progress". seems shipping has begun based on the "order information" as well but have yet to receive an email from Rogers.

Order Information:
Shipping process has begun. Additional changes cannot be made. An email with shipping details has been/will be sent to you.


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i still get

We are currently experiencing problems accessing your account and it cannot be updated at this time. Please try again later. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## mrbillyto (Mar 31, 2011)

I was in position #1495 this morning at 8am and now I have jumped to #330. Guess they are moving things along.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Same status, "In Progress". I was like #900 before the status changed. Not holding my breath to get it on friday.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Geeze, I pre-ordered on Spe 15 at 6:20 pm and am now wondering if your reservation position is affected by the location you have designated for pickup. I started at 6945 and am down to 5621.... Anyone order after I did in the GTA who has a lower number than I have now?


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Thom said:


> Geeze, I pre-ordered on Spe 15 at 6:20 pm and am now wondering if your reservation position is affected by the location you have designated for pickup. I started at 6945 and am down to 5621.... Anyone order after I did in the GTA who has a lower number than I have now?


Reservation #s are nationwide and shipping is not affected by the location (but shipping times may be). And don't forget there are different waiting lists for different models (color, memory), hence white 64Gb have a shorter waiting list.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Reservation numbers go by province.. and depend on the model of iPhone 5 you ordered.

I'm 500 of 593 for a black 64GB, in Ontario.




ChicknAfraid said:


> Reservation #s are nationwide and shipping is not affected by the location (but shipping times may be). And don't forget there are different waiting lists for different models (color, memory), hence white 64Gb have a shorter waiting list.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

All good points. I went with black and 16GB. That likely explains it. I don't mind it being late... the $50 credit will be nice. 

Is the "Launch Date" the date Sept 21, or the Oct 5th start shipping date mentioned?


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

HowEver said:


> Reservation numbers go by province.. and depend on the model of iPhone 5 you ordered.
> 
> I'm 500 of 593 for a black 64GB, in Ontario.


Pretty sure it's nationwide. It was for the 4S (Is The Device Reservation Number Local or Nationwi... - Rogers Community). They do depend on the model though. You'll get a number until your order is In Progress. Your number drops because of cancellations and people shifting to In Progress status.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Perhaps your number is nationwide. Mine is provincial.



ChicknAfraid said:


> Pretty sure it's nationwide. It was for the 4S (Is The Device Reservation Number Local or Nationwi... - Rogers Community). They do depend on the model though. You'll get a number until your order is In Progress. Your number drops because of cancellations and people shifting to In Progress status.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Thom said:


> Is the "Launch Date" the date Sept 21, or the Oct 5th start shipping date mentioned?


Launch date is this friday the 21st. The phones should have started shipping to Rogers' warehouses, but I have yet to hear from someone receiving a shipping notice from Rogers.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

Well it seems Rogers warehouses have started to ship to stores!
Apple iPhone 5 Questions / Reservation List Number... - Page 217 - Rogers Community


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

And indeed mine has shipped to the store. I suppose I'll get it friday. \o/


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i was 1274 checked again and now I am 478 - seems a few cancelled.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

macintosh doctor said:


> i was 1274 checked again and now I am 478 - seems a few cancelled.


Your number goes down because of cancellations and people moving to "In Progress" status. When you're there, you have no number anymore.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*confirmed*

Just received a text message from Rogers informing me to check my email. 

Email states that the phone has been shipped to the store I selected and that shipment should arrive within four days. they also provided a tracking #. They also "recommend" that I wait to hear from a store representative, who will call me to confirm when it has arrived in store.

The rest of the email goes on to inform me that the store will hold the phone for a week and that if I do not pick it up, they can offer it to other customers and that the $40 reservation fee will be credited back to my account.

So far, so good. now lets hope they do not screw up in the home stretch...


----------



## mitched (Sep 4, 2008)

According to UPS tracking my 32 gig black is being delivered to my Rogers store today. I was number 1000 when I ordered last Friday.


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

mitched said:


> According to UPS tracking my 32 gig black is being delivered to my Rogers store today. I was number 1000 when I ordered last Friday.


Same here (well, except I was number 911 ). I wonder if the store will let us pick it up before friday (no).


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

I see that Rogers has a reservation fee of $40. but they don't show the cost of the phone. What are the iPhone costs with Rogers?


----------



## ChicknAfraid (Jun 6, 2012)

sashmo said:


> I see that Rogers has a reservation fee of $40. but they don't show the cost of the phone. What are the iPhone costs with Rogers?


$179/$279/$379 (16Gb/32Gb/64Gb) IIRC. Oh, and a $35 "activation" fee (a.k.a. "Marketing-can-announce-low-price-but-we-ll-make-you-pay-same-price-as-everywhere-else)


----------



## mitched (Sep 4, 2008)

The $40 fee is refundable upon delivery. If you have a contract with Rogers dial 611 on your phone and follow the iPhone 5 prompts and you will get your price. If you do not have a contract the costs are posted on their website. I have an iPhone 4 which still has some time so I need to pay a small upgrade fee on top of the price which I believe for the 32 gig was $369.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Follow-up. 

I reserved on the first Friday night and was around 2665 on the list. As of last night I was around 700. This morning my status says it's "In process".


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I was #18 and was hoping that meant I could get on launch day so I went down to the Rogers kiosk in the mall on Friday and they said they would phone when they got it in. On my way out of the mall I wandered into a Best Buy Mobile and they had one in stock they would sell me but when we started the transaction the system crashed so I had to leave without one. I went back to Best Buy Mobile yesterday morning and they still had phones because they couldn't really sell them on Friday due to the crash. The system was up so I got one and left! Cancelled my reservation.

I will never reserve a phone through Rogers because it's really pointless.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

I was #6945 on Sept 15th when I pre-ordered and am now down to #1852. I am in no rush and figure if they drag it out I'll get the $50 rebate. Nothing to lose.

Anyone able to tell me how long from the "in process" stage till it's actually ready for pick up?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Thom said:


> Anyone able to tell me how long from the "in process" stage till it's actually ready for pick up?


Not sure, but I assume it's a matter of UPS picking the up on a business day then a couple days for shipping (depending on distance).


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Sunday morning I was "in Progress" and around 7 PM tonight (Monday) it changed to "Shipping". UPS doesn't have it yet though.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Final update. UPS got it to Rogers store on Tuesday morning but they never called me so I called them at 1 on Thursday to confirm the phone was there and picked it up tonight. 

Not showing LTE service yet though. Gotta figure that out.


----------

